# Sunday's Show and Tell.... 3/22/15



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice weather this past week for most of us except you north eastern folks that got yet another blast of snow. Hopefully that will be the end of that mess for you guys. 

But for those that are experiencing the warming spring weather and able to get out to find new additions,  let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend.  Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures. 

I picked this up last week. Was being used a a yardart bike. I just couldn't leave it there!
1939 Goodyear Colson






Also made it to the NC Eden  Swap yesterday and picked up a few things. It's was nice seeing some good friends there.





After unloading the bikes at home....a better depiction of this classic. Daggum this is a nice looking bike. Some dents as would be expected. I just don't understand why Columbia didn't use rubber bumpers to protect the tank from the front fork. 
But, perfection is boring! 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Nice finds john. Great colson and love the klaxon horn. I'm always looking for those. I picked up this elgin badged bike from a friend who wanted it gone. That means very cheap. Rob.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Auction score the morning after that northeast snow storm... It needs a correct fork if anyone has one! Belonged to an air force vet judging by the stickers.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 22, 2015)

Found this Elgin but its missing the seat tube. I'll have to weld something in.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 22, 2015)

You're funny!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Found this Elgin but its missing the seat tube. I'll have to weld something in.




One inch pipe from Lowe's work pretty good! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sunday dig!*

Me and Daisy went out for a stroll and came across boxes of old print blocks from the 30s 40s and 50s. It took hours but I found the diamond at the bottom.


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Me and Daisy went out for a stroll and came across boxes of old print blocks from the 30s 40s and 50s. It took hours but I found the diamond at the bottom.




Cool Stuff!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Man!


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2015)

I want the VW one,


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice snag Joe,congrats.


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2015)

My wife came across a kool old bicycle one in a junk shop for $3.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2015)

I knew it was going to be a good week. 
Nice finds guys!

I remember back when Jr and High schools had "hands on" experience teaching. ..way back when, my shop class (don't think they have that anymore), our teacher had us carve printing blocks out of linoleum sheets with real carving tools!! Glued them to wood blocks. We were allowed to use what ever subject we wanted. We had some real talented cartoonists in my class. I think I tried doing the "Fritz the Cat" character. I wasn't very good at it.
Car's names were a popular theme. 
Guess all those images all over the school walls, locker doors, bathrooms throughout our school gave those in detention (guess they don't have that anymore either) plenty to do after school and Saturdays.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I knew it was going to be a good week.
> Nice finds guys!
> 
> I remember back when Jr and High schools had "hands on" experience teaching. ..way back when, my shop class (don't think they have that anymore), our teacher had us carve printing blocks out of linoleum sheets with real carving tools!! Glued them to wood blocks. We were allowed to use what ever subject we wanted. We had some real talented cartoonists in my class. I think I tried doing the "Fritz the Cat" character. I wasn't very good at it.
> ...




We had the same fun experience in Jr High art class. My carved out linoleum stamp was the Playboy bunny emblem.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

Got lucky on sat found a near mint 1970 stingray. Then went on the hunt from Craig's list today and bought a fully nickel prewar BSA racer and a bunch of parts.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2015)

I forgot to post these last week. $15 total for the haul. I have never seen an Otasco 10-speed, much less any Otasco in this area at all. Any info on the age would be appreciated. It will be fixed up and sold. The Columbia Charger will be kept, to go with my next project car. More info on that later!















Finally, I got a late text from a friend who was cleaning out their basement and shed. I don't normally deal in bikes like these, but there was just 1/2 mile down the road and the price was right...FREE!!! Some will be inspected, repaired, and flipped. Others, parted out for spare hardware and beaings, then scrapped.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 22, 2015)

*'55 Evans-Colson*

Scored some super cool literature this week, including this awesome 1955 Evans-Colson dealer catalog with spec. sheets and color sheets on each model!! The perfect compliment to the E-C bikes in my collection


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 22, 2015)

Another Old Schwinn Track bike Off of CL.  It Has a rare Handlebar and a 1" pitch three speed set-up.


----------



## nj_shore (Mar 22, 2015)

Picked up this Monark.  Drove 75 miles after work one day this past week.  Never again.  Always go when it's daylight!  Lesson Learned.  Guy had 4 acres of all kinds of stuff.  Invisible pumps antiques cars bicycles.. most stuff had wheels...  I shall return!  

Well here she is...


----------



## nj_shore (Mar 22, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Got lucky on sat found a near mint 1970 stingray. Then went on the hunt from Craig's list today and bought a fully nickel prewar BSA racer and a bunch of parts.




WOW!! Looks like a good week!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 22, 2015)

I came across this house painted ladies Colson!


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 22, 2015)

I picked up a couple of early 70's John Deere bikes for my girlfriends mom and step dad for storing my car this winter. The guy also had a non locking Schwinn springer fork with drum brake and very heavy spokes, pretty crusty and wheel is bent up, but looks cool! Bikes go away for display pieces for them and I got the springer! Nice pick! Joe


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> I picked up a couple of early 70's John Deere bikes for my girlfriends mom and step dad for storing my car this winter. The guy also had a non locking Schwinn springer fork with drum brake and very heavy spokes, pretty crusty and wheel is bent up, but looks cool! Bikes go away for display pieces for them and I got the springer! Nice pick! JoeView attachment 203952View attachment 203953



 nice looks like art.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 23, 2015)

Picked up a Schwinn DX locally and then rode it 10 miles the next day without really going over it. Other than it being too small, and the tires being slow as hell, it was fine.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 23, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I came across this house painted ladies Colson!
> View attachment 203951



Hmmmm... turkey leg guard and dropstand. I know someone who could use those parts.
Another survival George....as always you manage to find these.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikiba (Mar 23, 2015)

Really psyched to get these clad rims with ND model As. Now i just have to find a bike to put them on!


----------



## oskisan (Mar 23, 2015)

Where did you score this gem at??  I'm glad to see I am not the only guy with these books trying to figure out whats all missing on my bikes!!! Hahahahaha!

Ken



ohdeebee said:


> Found this Elgin but its missing the seat tube. I'll have to weld something in.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 23, 2015)

oskisan said:


> Where did you score this gem at??  I'm glad to see I am not the only guy with these books trying to figure out whats all missing on my bikes!!! Hahahahaha!
> 
> Ken




Secret stash! Shhh!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Secret stash! Shhh!




Is that like "Secret Squirrel"?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 23, 2015)

Picked up these old fellas and finally got them (almost) complete.


----------



## mike j (Mar 23, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I came across this house painted ladies Colson!
> View attachment 203951



 I think we scored a matching house painted pair of Colson's, George.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 23, 2015)

That is really funny you found one as well so did JD, it must have been a Colson week lol!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2015)

*Moved my message to Want To Buy ......*


=========================
=========================


----------

